# Moonflower bush?



## danb98577 (Dec 16, 2005)

I know you can find seeds about anywhere for moonflower vines, but when I was a kid my mother always planted seeds for a moonflower bush-okay, maybe it was a giant plant. But it WAS free standing, approximately three feet tall and just about as wide. The flowers were the same scent and shape as the vine. Anyone seen seed for this or ever remember seeing them?
Thank you-Dan


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

I don't know of a moonflower bush...

but my mom had a wisteria bush... it was years later that I found out that it was a wisteria she had planted next to the small stump of a tree that she had cut down and left about 3' high. The wisteria climbed the stump and voila wisteria bush! I do remember the wisteria bush had loooong tendril like tips that were reaching for the maples close by. Mom had to tip it back several times during the summer and she would weave the long ends back into themselves. But it bloomed every year and was very pretty as long as she gave it "haircuts".


----------



## danb98577 (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, we had wisteria also. very pretty. For a time I thought she may have been growing Angel's Trumpets, but the seed was like a moonflower. And I know if a "trumpet" gets it's feet it will grow huge and treelike if left alone. Thanks for the reply-Dan
Curious-did you ever have Dutchman's Pipe?


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

No, I have found them in the wild, but never had one on the property. Hmm, I'll have to remedy that, they are the coolest looking flowers.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi, I think I know what you are talking about. I have a moonflower plant that is a massive perennial. It dies back to the ground at frost and springs to life when the weather warms up. It is free standing with huge white flowers, perhaps 5 inches across. Not sure how they grow from seed but I will have a gabillion by summer time. If you want some jut pm me.-Leslie


----------



## tillandsia (Feb 2, 2006)

danb98577 said:


> I know you can find seeds about anywhere for moonflower vines, but when I was a kid my mother always planted seeds for a moonflower bush-okay, maybe it was a giant plant. But it WAS free standing, approximately three feet tall and just about as wide. The flowers were the same scent and shape as the vine. Anyone seen seed for this or ever remember seeing them?
> Thank you-Dan


This is probably a Datura.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

datura meteloides maybe? This is the desert datura/ jimsonweed that Georgia O'Keefe painted. It is a bush of about that size, with huge flowers.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

danb98577 said:


> I know you can find seeds about anywhere for moonflower vines, but when I was a kid my mother always planted seeds for a moonflower bush-okay, maybe it was a giant plant. But it WAS free standing, approximately three feet tall and just about as wide. The flowers were the same scent and shape as the vine. Anyone seen seed for this or ever remember seeing them?
> Thank you-Dan


I think I have them growing in my hoop house. I got them accidentally. Next time I go out I'll take a picture to be sure it's the right thing. If it is, I'll try saving seeds for you.


----------



## ranlan (Mar 21, 2005)

I have moonflowers growing, they smell wonderful in the evening. They attract honey bees when no other plant will. If you pm me, I can get you seeds. The first seed pods are starting to split open now. They are an easy plant to grow.
Randy


----------



## danb98577 (Dec 16, 2005)

Whoa!!! I was surprised to see this pop up again, but thank you all!! Windy_jem sent me some seeds of the bush type and they are indeed what I remember. The vine seeds are fairly well available, even at wallyworld. Sap? Hmmm...life is strange enough without getting weird on moonflower sap, although I can see the potential is certainly fitting. I have heard, although not actually searched, that there are some pastel colors of the plant in other parts of the world-no doubt the "illegal" ones!!
The smell is incredible in late afternoon/ evening. Thanks-Dan


----------

